# Anabolic designs Ravenous



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

On a major bulk right now and I am really having to force feed myself the extra cals, but this weekend I hit the wall and its as if my body said "no more". I am really bloated and having some uncomfortable intestinal cramps, my guess is that my body is having a hard time dealing with all the food im taking on board. I have heard a few people mention this Ravenous stuff, just would like a little feedback from those who have used it and what they reckon to it before I buy because it isn't the cheapest stuff. Don't get me wrong though if it does the trick its money well spent imo.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I would definitely recommend this mate, had major bloating issues and couldn't digest the food but this has helped me a lot more than previous things I've tried such as quest enzyme digest. Well worth the money


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

OJay said:


> I would definitely recommend this mate, had major bloating issues and couldn't digest the food but this has helped me a lot more than previous things I've tried such as quest enzyme digest. Well worth the money


Right, definately going to give it a try, because my body seriously can't cope with this much snap


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I tried it once and it was good, got it from BBW. One bottle isnt enough thou, you need to get two (might get expensive).


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

morgan84 said:


> I tried it once and it was good, got it from BBW. One bottle isnt enough thou, you need to get two (might get expensive).


Why, how long does a bottle last?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use this mate all the time it has been a big contributor to me reaching my heaviest off season weight......i got mine from Cardiff Sports


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have used it on and off but not used it religously as I should have. I could definitely feel something going on in my stomach once taking it my appetite didn't increase all that much but I think thats due to stress at work more than anything. Went to the toilet more often to


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> I have used it on and off but not used it religously as I should have. I could definitely feel something going on in my stomach once taking it my appetite didn't increase all that much but I think thats due to stress at work more than anything. Went to the toilet more often to


Could do without the trots, I work in peoples houses for a living gets embarrasing when you have to ask if they have another bog roll!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Andrewgenic said:


> Why, how long does a bottle last?


If I remember correctly one lasts a month. I felt it at the end of the third week and only had one bottle.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Andrewgenic said:


> Could do without the trots, I work in peoples houses for a living gets embarrasing when you have to ask if they have another bog roll!


lol no I never had the trots. All no 2's just seem to slip out easier and I was having about 3 a day as opposed to 1 or 2


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Andrew, Ravenous is great for appetite enhancement. You will be able to eat more without any bloating and it will help your digestive system to be more efficient in absorbing nutrients from the food you eat too. If you do decide to run with it please keep us informed on how things go for you. If you have any more questions regarding Ravenous or any other of our products then please ask.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

mickfootie said:


> Hi Andrew, Ravenous is great for appetite enhancement. You will be able to eat more without any bloating and it will help your digestive system to be more efficient in absorbing nutrients from the food you eat too. If you do decide to run with it please keep us informed on how things go for you. If you have any more questions regarding Ravenous or any other of our products then please ask.


Ok, Mick cheers, I will let you know how I get on. One question though, it says 180 caps/90 servings what I want to know is how many servings do I need ed to make it effective, thanks


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Andrewgenic said:


> Ok, Mick cheers, I will let you know how I get on. One question though, it says 180 caps/90 servings what I want to know is how many servings do I need ed to make it effective, thanks


Most people i know who are using it run with 2-3 servings a day. For me personally 2 servings daily is sufficient. I take 2 capsules with my first meal and 2 capsules at teatime.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Should help.

May also be a good idea to get your calories from more calorie-dense sources, such as stuff that would be classified more as junk food than clean food.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Driven Sports said:


> Should help.
> 
> May also be a good idea to get your calories from more calorie-dense sources, such as stuff that would be classified more as junk food than clean food.


Why's this? I'm interested as I've just started bulking and at the moment arent struggling getting in the calories but can see it being a problem in the next few weeks


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Why's this? I'm interested as I've just started bulking and at the moment arent struggling getting in the calories but can see it being a problem in the next few weeks


Because they take up less space for the equal amount (or more) of calories.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Driven Sports said:


> Because they take up less space for the equal amount (or more) of calories.


But arent they just cr4p calories?


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> But arent they just cr4p calories?


I am certainly not saying to get all of your calories from junk sources, but if you need the calories and you're finding it hard it makes life a little bit easier to get some of them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DS i would say that on a daily basis this is not the answer as you can eat calorie dense foods without eating crap, almonds, olive oil, coconut oil, avocadoes, peanut butter etc are all calorie dense foods that can be added to clean foods to increase calories.....

can i ask are you a board sponsor?


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, through Predator Nutrition. Lorian OK'd it.

As for the food, it is not ideal at all, no. But I assumed he was already taking in the sources you suggested and still feeling full/bloated.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Driven Sports said:


> Yes, through Predator Nutrition. Lorian OK'd it.
> 
> As for the food, it is not ideal at all, no. But I assumed he was already taking in the sources you suggested and still feeling full/bloated.


thats cool if Lorian ok'd it hope you understand with your sig i had to ask you cant imagine how whiny these sponsors get 

one thing i have learnt is not to assume anything with diet.....it still suprises me that some cut all fat because they think it will make you fat......


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

I know. Nutrition really ought to be a compulsory class for all schools from a young age in my opinion. Even if not for bodybuilding or athletic reasons than to try and stem the rise in childhood (and adulthood) obesity.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Driven Sports said:


> I know. Nutrition really ought to be a compulsory class for all schools from a young age in my opinion. Even if not for bodybuilding or athletic reasons than to try and stem the rise in childhood (and adulthood) obesity.


I've been saying the exact same thing mate. Obesity must cost this country billions a year and nothing is really done about it. In home economics classes it should be more about cooking with fresh produce to make healthy meals not to make sausage rolls or cakes. Until people are taught properly about nutrition obesity will get worse. Anyway I've ranted on and completely gone off topic!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheapest place ive found this is here

http://www.sportsnutritionuk.co.uk/products/Anabolic-Designs-Ravenous-180-Capsules.html


----------

